#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Pseudocomponent approach ???

## nguyentb

Dear members,

Anyone knows about the techniques (books, excel file with some examples) for creating pseudocomponents that are used in modelling petroleum fluids ? 
Many thanks in advance for your help.

Nice week to all,



TBSee More: Pseudocomponent approach ???

----------

